# Cordovan golden bumble in my backyard



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

Sir:

That looks like an oversized honey bee to me. Our bumble bees here in the South are big, chubby, and not like that at all. Sure looks like a big golden honeybee to me.

casperf


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks more like a male carpenter bee to me. The females are black. See link, scroll approximately half way down the page...

http://insectexpertphd.com/bees.aspx

I had these at the last place I lived. They like to drill 1/2" diameter holes in soft or semi rotten wood for the female to nest.

Here are a couple more links...

http://ucanr.edu/blogs/bugsquad/index.cfm?tagname=male valley carpenter bee

https://greenbeanconnection.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/happy-merry-may-veggie-gardening-to-you/


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> That looks more like a male carpenter bee to me.


I think you're right...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You are right! I don't know my bee species yet. Still trying to learn more about them since I
took up beekeeping. I had seen some all black female bees too but they are a bit smaller than the
yellow male.


----------

